
In crisis-hit Venezuela young women seek sterilization - randomname2
https://widerimage.reuters.com/story/in-crisis-hit-venezuela-young-women-seek-sterilization
======
abricot
Sad to read that they don't really have any non-permanent options...

~~~
werber
The article says that IUDs are more accessible in Venezuela than the pill or
condoms...

